# Scribe won't build with automake update to 1.14



## makenoob (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi,

Trying to build Scribe this morning fails:


```
===>>> net/scribe 2/2

===>  Cleaning for scribe-2.2.2012.01.07_2
===> Fetching all distfiles required by scribe-2.2.2012.01.07_2 for building
===>  Extracting for scribe-2.2.2012.01.07_2
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for facebook-scribe-63e4824.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for scribe-2.2.2012.01.07_2
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for scribe-2.2.2012.01.07_2
===>   scribe-2.2.2012.01.07_2 depends on package: fb303>0 - found
===>   scribe-2.2.2012.01.07_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.7 - found
===>   scribe-2.2.2012.01.07_2 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   scribe-2.2.2012.01.07_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/automake-1.14 - found
===>   scribe-2.2.2012.01.07_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.69 - found
===>   scribe-2.2.2012.01.07_2 depends on shared library: boost_system - found
===>   scribe-2.2.2012.01.07_2 depends on shared library: event - found
===>   scribe-2.2.2012.01.07_2 depends on shared library: thrift - found
===>  Configuring for scribe-2.2.2012.01.07_2
configure.ac:64: warning: AC_LANG_CONFTEST: no AC_LANG_SOURCE call detected in body
../../lib/autoconf/lang.m4:193: AC_LANG_CONFTEST is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2590: _AC_COMPILE_IFELSE is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2606: AC_COMPILE_IFELSE is expanded from...
../../lib/m4sugar/m4sh.m4:639: AS_IF is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2031: AC_CACHE_VAL is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2052: AC_CACHE_CHECK is expanded from...
aclocal/ax_boost_system.m4:37: AX_BOOST_SYSTEM is expanded from...
configure.ac:64: the top level
configure.ac:65: warning: AC_LANG_CONFTEST: no AC_LANG_SOURCE call detected in body
../../lib/autoconf/lang.m4:193: AC_LANG_CONFTEST is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2590: _AC_COMPILE_IFELSE is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2606: AC_COMPILE_IFELSE is expanded from...
../../lib/m4sugar/m4sh.m4:639: AS_IF is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2031: AC_CACHE_VAL is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2052: AC_CACHE_CHECK is expanded from...
aclocal/ax_boost_filesystem.m4:36: AX_BOOST_FILESYSTEM is expanded from...
configure.ac:65: the top level
configure.ac:64: warning: AC_LANG_CONFTEST: no AC_LANG_SOURCE call detected in body
../../lib/autoconf/lang.m4:193: AC_LANG_CONFTEST is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2590: _AC_COMPILE_IFELSE is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2606: AC_COMPILE_IFELSE is expanded from...
../../lib/m4sugar/m4sh.m4:639: AS_IF is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2031: AC_CACHE_VAL is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2052: AC_CACHE_CHECK is expanded from...
aclocal/ax_boost_system.m4:37: AX_BOOST_SYSTEM is expanded from...
configure.ac:64: the top level
configure.ac:65: warning: AC_LANG_CONFTEST: no AC_LANG_SOURCE call detected in body
../../lib/autoconf/lang.m4:193: AC_LANG_CONFTEST is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2590: _AC_COMPILE_IFELSE is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2606: AC_COMPILE_IFELSE is expanded from...
../../lib/m4sugar/m4sh.m4:639: AS_IF is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2031: AC_CACHE_VAL is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2052: AC_CACHE_CHECK is expanded from...
aclocal/ax_boost_filesystem.m4:36: AX_BOOST_FILESYSTEM is expanded from...
configure.ac:65: the top level
configure.ac:64: warning: AC_LANG_CONFTEST: no AC_LANG_SOURCE call detected in body
../../lib/autoconf/lang.m4:193: AC_LANG_CONFTEST is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2590: _AC_COMPILE_IFELSE is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2606: AC_COMPILE_IFELSE is expanded from...
../../lib/m4sugar/m4sh.m4:639: AS_IF is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2031: AC_CACHE_VAL is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2052: AC_CACHE_CHECK is expanded from...
aclocal/ax_boost_system.m4:37: AX_BOOST_SYSTEM is expanded from...
configure.ac:64: the top level
configure.ac:65: warning: AC_LANG_CONFTEST: no AC_LANG_SOURCE call detected in body
../../lib/autoconf/lang.m4:193: AC_LANG_CONFTEST is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2590: _AC_COMPILE_IFELSE is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2606: AC_COMPILE_IFELSE is expanded from...
../../lib/m4sugar/m4sh.m4:639: AS_IF is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2031: AC_CACHE_VAL is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2052: AC_CACHE_CHECK is expanded from...
aclocal/ax_boost_filesystem.m4:36: AX_BOOST_FILESYSTEM is expanded from...
configure.ac:65: the top level
configure.ac:64: warning: AC_LANG_CONFTEST: no AC_LANG_SOURCE call detected in body
../../lib/autoconf/lang.m4:193: AC_LANG_CONFTEST is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2590: _AC_COMPILE_IFELSE is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2606: AC_COMPILE_IFELSE is expanded from...
../../lib/m4sugar/m4sh.m4:639: AS_IF is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2031: AC_CACHE_VAL is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2052: AC_CACHE_CHECK is expanded from...
aclocal/ax_boost_system.m4:37: AX_BOOST_SYSTEM is expanded from...
configure.ac:64: the top level
configure.ac:65: warning: AC_LANG_CONFTEST: no AC_LANG_SOURCE call detected in body
../../lib/autoconf/lang.m4:193: AC_LANG_CONFTEST is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2590: _AC_COMPILE_IFELSE is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2606: AC_COMPILE_IFELSE is expanded from...
../../lib/m4sugar/m4sh.m4:639: AS_IF is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2031: AC_CACHE_VAL is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2052: AC_CACHE_CHECK is expanded from...
aclocal/ax_boost_filesystem.m4:36: AX_BOOST_FILESYSTEM is expanded from...
configure.ac:65: the top level
automake-1.14: error: global options already processed
automake-1.14: Please contact <bug-automake@gnu.org>.
 at /usr/local/share/automake-1.14/Automake/Channels.pm line 662, <GEN0> line 80.
	Automake::Channels::msg('automake', '', 'global options already processed') called at /usr/local/share/automake-1.14/Automake/ChannelDefs.pm line 212
	Automake::ChannelDefs::prog_error('global options already processed') called at /usr/local/share/automake-1.14/Automake/Options.pm line 421
	Automake::Options::process_global_option_list('HASH(0x802cef9f0)', 'HASH(0x802cefaf8)', 'HASH(0x802cefb58)') called at /usr/local/bin/automake-1.14 line 5331
	Automake::scan_autoconf_traces('configure.ac') called at /usr/local/bin/automake-1.14 line 5431
	Automake::scan_autoconf_files() called at /usr/local/bin/automake-1.14 line 8259
*** [run-autotools-automake] Error code 29

Stop in /usr/ports/net/scribe.

===>>> make failed for net/scribe
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for net/scribe failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated
```

I was wondering, if it's just for me or everyone, another user verified this as is shown in  http://nopaste.yamagi.org/?81458

Google yielded up a discussion with a similar error but the solution with the configure.ac didn't help in this case, as the configure.ac in the working directory of Scribe seems OK to me.

Any ideas?

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 20, 2013)

A few questions come to mind:

What version are you on -- `uname -a`.
What revision are you on? Have you tried using portmaster(8) to upgrade automake?
Best wishes.

--chris


----------



## makenoob (Jul 20, 2013)

Chris_H said:
			
		

> A few questions come to mind:
> 
> What version are you on -- `uname -a`.




```
root@hsi-worker0:~ # uname -a
FreeBSD hsi-worker0.xxxxxxx.yyy 9.2-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 9.2-PRERELEASE #0 r253412: Wed Jul 17 13:30:08 CEST 2013 [email]root@hast_test1.xxxxxxx.yyy[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
```



			
				Chris_H said:
			
		

> What revision are you on? Have you tried using portmaster(8) to upgrade automake?
> Best wishes.
> 
> --chris


This is a fresh installation of a 9-STABLE as the machine has Broadcom NIC which are not supported in 9.1-RELEASE. automake is the latest version, which went in on 16 Jul 2013 05:42:37. With the former version of automake, 1.12.6, Scribe built fine (I installed a few weeks ago a bunch of machines with it).


----------



## cypres (Aug 13, 2013)

*Am_init_automake*

The bug is due to Scribe calling AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE in both the top of configure.ac and inside FB_INITIALIZE defined in acinclude.m4. The solution is to comment either the AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE or FB_INITIALIZE in the top of configure.ac. They should not both be called.


----------

